# Moving frosties to another clinic



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

We have recently moved to Ireland and have 3 frosties left in Oxford. We are trying to decide whether to fly back at the right time for FET or whether to move the embryos to another clinic in Belfast. I was just wondering if anyone had moved their frosties. How easy and costly is it? What does the process involve?
Many thanks xx


----------



## aua (Sep 22, 2008)

We are in the process of moving our frosties to Oz from UK. We had to go through a special courier who carries the embryos by hand onto a plane and to the clinic. They have a special embryo carrier (dry shipper) that they don't need to pass through security/xray as a recognised courier. We had contemplated carrying the embryos ourself (hire the dry shipper from your new clinic) but because of the whole xray thing we can't. I don't know if you can take a boat from UK to Ireland and if you do whether your luggage gets screened?? If not that would probably work out more cost effective then getting a courier to hand carry. We used Kynisi courier.

http://www.embryosalive.com/shipping.htm

The process if really straight forward and just involves filling out some forms at your new clinic and contacting your old clinic. But if the quote comes back as quite costly I would seriously consider looking into carrying the embryos yourself - provided there are no xray points in your travel.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

